
Ask HN: Any campers here? - karjaluoto
I’ve spent (too) many years in front of a computer. Now, I’m working on ways to get away from it. (Including setting up a truck for overloading, but that’s another story.)<p>Last year, @shelkie and I made Campnab (https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.campnab.com). It helps find cancelled reservations at sold-out campsites.<p>We started in BC. Then, we added Ontario, National Parks (Canada and US), Washington State, Oregon, California, and those managed by recreation.gov (America).<p>If you’re a camper, let me know. I have some promo codes to share with those who’re up for sharing feedback.
======
jtchang
Hey yeah! I recently have been camping and realized it's really hard to get
campsites. Would love to check it out. E-mail in my profile.

~~~
karjaluoto
Sorry for the delay. Just spotted this now. I’ll send you a code in a moment.
:-)

------
jagady
We camp all the time in California, I would love to offer feedback for a promo
code :) Email in my profile

~~~
karjaluoto
Can’t see an email address in your profile. Can you edit it, or provide it
here?

